# Martial Arts Tricks Website.



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2002)

Lots of video clips:

http://bilang.com/



> This website is about all kinds of special kicks, moves and flips, combining various martial arts like taekwondo, wushu, capoeira with gymnastics and acrobatics.


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 10, 2002)

very neat site...of course with a bad ankle and a shaky knee it almost hurts to watch these guys. But really cool!

thanks.


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 10, 2002)

hey buddy, you need to mosey on over to that link i threw up on health tips-


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *hey buddy, you need to mosey on over to that link i threw up on health tips- *



Thanks! What I mean by bad ankle and knee is that I'm fine for MA and everything but if i'm gonna kick you in the head I'll bring your head to my foot!!! My ankles and knee joints just are not made for high acrobatics like that. Cool but just not for me.

I could just see trying that and blowing my knee out again..then I could learn self-defense with a cane...hmmn....now that I think about it, maybe some cross training...hmmmn?


----------



## DWright (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks for the link.  It's a nice site to check out.


----------

